# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  E.C. to probe U.S. online gaming enforcement

## wise-wistful

U.S. could face WTO action
 The European Commission has agreed to look into a complaint brought by a London gambling trade group that claims the U.S. is unfairly discriminating against European online gambling companies. 
The U.S. is enforcing its laws against online gambling selectively against foreign suppliers, the Remote Gambling Association (RGA) claimed in filing EC last year. The organization objects to what it says are prosecutions of its members for their actions prior to the passage of the 2006 Unlawful Internet Gambling Enforcement Act. It also objects to its members being shut out of the market while the U.S. permits domestic Internet companies to offer remote online betting on horse and dog racing.
The commission will examine the issues raised by the RGA's complaint over the next five to seven months and issue a report, which could lead to World Trade Organization proceedings against the U.S.
The U.S. wants to withdraw from its commitments to provide open access to its online gambling market under the General Agreement on Trade in Services. The U.S. is a signatory to the agreement as a member of the WTO.
A spokeswoman for the U.S. Trade Representative's office in Washington said an agreement was reached with the European Union in December to compensate it for the U.S. withdrawing from its international trade commitments as they relate to gambling services. She said the trade representative's office had been assured by the commission that yesterday's action is unrelated to that settlement.
The U.S. Department of Justice, which the RGA claims is selectively targeting European companies for prosecutions, had not responded to a request for comment by mid-afternoon on Monday.
computerworld

----------

